# Hi! From Eastern Long Island, NY!



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

welcome to BeeSource from a fellow LI'er.


----------



## nlk3233 (May 19, 2014)

Welcome!

Depending on location and availability, there are breeders who sell whole hives. Pricey, but they do sell them. 
Another more economical option would be to buy a Nucleus hive(Nuc Hive). Which typically consists of 5 frames, opposed to 8 or 10. 
You could always buy more at any time really up until late summer, its getting kind of late in the year as of now though.


----------



## paddab (Apr 29, 2014)

Welcome & Hello from fellow long islander in kings park, ny


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome to Beesource Bizz from near the "little apple," Manhattan Kansas


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I've been to Long Island. 

Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome B3!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I am new to beekeeping, and my husband and I finally decided that we want to add bees to our little farm. (I have chickens, turkeys and Quail)

Wow! You're on Long Island, population 7,740,208... or NYC if you like, population 8,405,837... I live just outside Nehawka, Nebraska, population 204 (according to the 2010 census) and they won't let anyone have chickens or turkeys or quail or anything else they could possibly call livestock... it's great to live in a free country...

I think bees will be a wonderful addition to your farm.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael, I spent 4 weeks two years in a row doing Apiary Inspection work on Long Island. I was surprised at how rural many part of the island were and may still be. That was 26 years ago. I also saw hives on rooves of garages, on the second story loft of what had been a buggy shed, and mostly in peoples back yards. I will always remember the Italian/American man who offered me some of his home made wine poured from a one gallon glass jug, made from grapes grown in his back yard. Bellisimo. I think that's the word for it.

There are a couple of apple orchards on Long Island too. There were some apiaries registered on Fire Island. It was too late in the day to ferry out there and back. Darn.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

With a population density of 27,778.7 people per sq mile (NYC), it's hard to imagine there would be a free square inch... but I guess Long Island itself is only 5,401.2 people per sq mile. I guess that's only 9 people per acre or so. Within the city limits of Nehawka the density is 887 people per sq mile... which is close to one person per acre... seems like we could put up with a couple of chickens...


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Eastern Long Island: My nuc yard (in May)
(eastern is the operative word)








Behind hedge row is fallow field and further back a vineyard.








Standing in front of hives looking east.








Standing in front of hives looking south.








Standing in front of hives looking west.

Beyond the tree lines is more of the same.

Production yard: Sewing mixed pasture seed (late August 2013)
Looking South East, hives behind me.
















same field early spring 2014. Organic chicken farm showing movable chicken tractors.
The certified organic designation of the farm requires that I adhere to the CNG apiary standards
for my hives located here. I have 20 production hives on the farm. One grouping is below so that
the farm customers can view them. Black locust in bloom in early June behind hives.


----------



## BizzBuzzBizz (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank everyone for the great welcome! I'm looking into established hives for now, but in the spring-I'm putting in a couple of new hives. 

I'm going to have TONS of questions!


----------



## BizzBuzzBizz (Jul 28, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> With a population density of 27,778.7 people per sq mile (NYC), it's hard to imagine there would be a free square inch... but I guess Long Island itself is only 5,401.2 people per sq mile. I guess that's only 9 people per acre or so. Within the city limits of Nehawka the density is 887 people per sq mile... which is close to one person per acre... seems like we could put up with a couple of chickens...


Chickens are what keeps those wonderful, and famous Long Island ticks in control. (that should be our baseball team-The Long Island Ticks not the Ducks.)Long Island is densely populated on the south shore-everyone wants to be near the ocean. The North Shore is far less popular and populated!
I have an acre of property mostly wooded but cleared enough for my chickens, turkeys, vegetables and now my bees. In the summer I can't see my neighbors houses! (and I'm originally from Queens, so not seeing anyone suits me down to the ground.) I've been to Nebraska-Lincoln, my cousin used to teach at the University at Lincoln. I thought it was beautiful. You should, without a doubt, be able to have chickens!


----------



## BizzBuzzBizz (Jul 28, 2014)

clyderoad said:


> Eastern Long Island: My nuc yard (in May)
> (eastern is the operative word)
> 
> View attachment 12723
> ...


I can't open the pictures


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Eastern Long Island: My nuc yard (in May)

Wow! Gorgeous. I never would have guessed that was Long Island if I saw the pictures...


----------

